# My story (id love to hear yours too)



## WaitingKate

Hello! My Names Kate and my husband and I have been ttc since Jan. of this year. My stories a long one but let's give it a go.

My husband and I decided we wanted to try for a baby after being married for 4 months. I had an iud (paraguard) so when I had that removed we thought we'd be like any other couple and conceive right away. Well that wasn't the case. I went 3 months without a true period, i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and just now after a ton of tests, am getting my period regularly. :thumbup: Im so ready to be a mom and am so excited for this journey. 

Anybody else want to introduce themselves and share their story?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Kate and welcome to bnb!


----------



## jasminemarie

Hey Kate!
I'm Jasmine. &#128515;
I had been with my boyfriend for a year when I became pregnant at age 18. The timing was all wrong, I was still living with my parents, but we made it work the best we could. Lucas is now 3, and Mike and I have been together almost 5 years, with our own place and even 2 fur babies! We have decided recently we are ready for baby #2. I'm no good with the tracking my ovulation, and my periods aren't exactly regular, so it's more of a NTNP situation, it'll happen when it happens.


----------



## awnmyown

Welcome Kate! I think you'll find the support here fabulous. 

AFM, DH and I married in September and just started TTC. I think the experience is never as easy as anyone thinks it will be, and having bnb really helps during the rough patches. Glad to hear that you've gotten some help and hopefully are on track for your baby real soon.


----------



## WaitingKate

awnmyown said:


> Welcome Kate! I think you'll find the support here fabulous.
> 
> AFM, DH and I married in September and just started TTC. I think the experience is never as easy as anyone thinks it will be, and having bnb really helps during the rough patches. Glad to hear that you've gotten some help and hopefully are on track for your baby real soon.

Thanks a lot! I always thought is would be so easy to.get pregnant.
I keep thinking of all those years we prevented it. (We've been together 8 years) and now I almost feel like I'm being cheated. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels that way here. But I know it'll happen for us!! We just have to stay positive :hugs:

Jasmine - sounds like you guys made the best of a tough situation. Kudos to you for making it work :thumbup: what kind of animals do you have? I have 2 cats (milo & puff)and a dog(teddy)


----------



## jasminemarie

WaitingKate said:


> Jasmine - sounds like you guys made the best of a tough situation. Kudos to you for making it work :thumbup: what kind of animals do you have? I have 2 cats (milo & puff)and a dog(teddy)

We have 2 cats. Callie and Rex. Some good stories behind them haha. Really I'm more of a dog person, but I've come to love cats almost as much in recent years.


----------



## WaitingKate

My husband was a dog person but he loves my cats now. My one cat actually sleeps on the top of his pillow at every night. I literally might as well have children haha but hopefully soon they won't be my only babies!

Are you hoping for a girl since you have a boy? Or are you happy with either? I always wanted a boy first, then a girl.


----------



## jasminemarie

WaitingKate said:


> My husband was a dog person but he loves my cats now. My one cat actually sleeps on the top of his pillow at every night. I literally might as well have children haha but hopefully soon they won't be my only babies!
> 
> Are you hoping for a girl since you have a boy? Or are you happy with either? I always wanted a boy first, then a girl.

I had a dog when we were still living at my parents, but we had to move to someone else's home for a while before coming here and she couldn't come with me. She grew very attached to my dad anyway so she's happier there, with them and a big backyard. My SO with both our cats loves the idea of them at first now not the novelties worn off so he doesn't really care, haha.

I like the idea of having a boy then a girl as well. Just seems right, but I wouldn't complain if there's another boy in my future instead. I'd be good either way. Still feel the same either way. My sister is about to have a little girl so I can just shower her with girly stuff if I get the urge.


----------



## WaitingKate

jasminemarie said:


> I had a dog when we were still living at my parents, but we had to move to someone else's home for a while before coming here and she couldn't come with me. She grew very attached to my dad anyway so she's happier there, with them and a big backyard. My SO with both our cats loves the idea of them at first now not the novelties worn off so he doesn't really care, haha.
> 
> I like the idea of having a boy then a girl as well. Just seems right, but I wouldn't complain if there's another boy in my future instead. I'd be good either way. Still feel the same either way. My sister is about to have a little girl so I can just shower her with girly stuff if I get the urge.

Awe yea having a big yard is great for dogs. I really wish ours was bigger. But we take him on walks a lot. And my dh didn't want cats and made me take care of them at first. But now we share the responsiblity 

I just always wanted a protective big brother for my daughter. But I'd take either in a heartbeat. I always joke about how my dh & all my animals are boys so I need a little girl :winkwink:


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah it was the same for my dad growing up haha my mom, me, my sister, plus both the cat and the dog were girls so he was outnumbered 5-1 haha!
I'm only a little outnumbered here. 3-2, time to even the score! Or make it worse :o


----------



## smile7060

Hi! I'm new too :) I just found this forum not long ago and because of some of my issues and worrys I decided to reach out too! Im waiting to try until next year, but I am also fairly impatient!! My story is that I had chlamydia in the past and had it treated about 5 years ago now... and I was having a hard time worrying about if there were any ill effects from it since my partner and I have recently talked about TTC. I can't wait to be a mom too... I think we all have some form of worry about our bodies and our ability to procreate... you are not alone. I do know that having the IUD or any other BC can cause your body to have to readjust. Sometime it can take up to 6 months or so for the hormones to settle and for periods to return normally. When I went off the pill it literally took me 6 months or longer for my periods to return to a normal schedule. I would have 25 days, then 22 days, then 36 days.... but I knew it was just my body trying to sort stuff out. Hopefully you have a positive result soon :)


----------



## jasminemarie

Hey smile!
Just a curious question, why are you waiting so long? Just worry for the baby with the after effects?


----------



## smile7060

jasminemarie said:


> Hey smile!
> Just a curious question, why are you waiting so long? Just worry for the baby with the after effects?

Hey! I would totally have a baby right now, but my partner wants to wait until next year so unfortunately I don't have a choice in the matter.

Im hoping that there are no "after effects"... and that everything goes smoothly, but for now I am kind of in a holding pattern.


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh, I see. So daddy is the nervous one haha. Ah, well. What can you do? Takes two to tango haha. Maybe he will change his mind before then ;)


----------



## smile7060

jasminemarie said:


> Oh, I see. So daddy is the nervous one haha. Ah, well. What can you do? Takes two to tango haha. Maybe he will change his mind before then ;)

Yeah he is the nervous one...lol But more so than nervous ness I think we just have a great deal of things to do before we bring a baby in to all of it... lol. I am going to Australia at the end of this month for a month... and then I have to pay off that bit of debt, and we are looking in to buying a house in the summer. It kind of depends on that for him I think. He really wants to have a house to put a family in. :D

But who knows :winkwink: I might be able to change his time frame slightly!


----------



## Bundle of joy

Hi kate, I no the feeling of waiting to well. I am praying right now that I am pregnant. We have a beautiful girl almost 3, and have been trying for over a year and a half with 1 chemical and 1 MC both horrible things to go through. 
I have a big feeling that I am, today is 9dpo for me and keep cramping so hopefully something is happening. 
I hope you get your positive soon xxxx


----------



## jasminemarie

Ohh, I see. Well I guess it makes sense to wanna wait then. 
I'm out for this month, my period came early. And is kicking my ass as usual.


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/welcome2-1_zpsc2zsdhld.gif


----------

